# Problem with Linksys WGA600N



## atfree (Feb 1, 2007)

I previously had my HR-20 connected wirelessly using a Linksys WRT54G. I recently moved and went to hook up the WRT54G to the new wireless network and never could get it to connect the HR-20.

So, I went out and bought a new Linksys WGA600N because I'd read it was better and easier to use.

However, whenever I try to set-up the WGA600N via my laptop, I get an error message that says "cannot locate wireless gaming adapter on the network". When I do get past that and enter all the WEP info, etc, and it says it was successfully configured, and I hook it up to the HR-20, it NEVER works. 

Now, when I try to set-it up again, all I get is the "unable to locate...." message. My network sees the adapter but when I right-click to "configure" it asks me for the device's PIN, which according to the instruction manual I can't get to except through the set-up disk. I've disabled firewalls, etc to no avail.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Try using the HR20 to set it up. The HR2x's have software support so you do not need to use a PC to set up the WGA600N.

Disconnect it from the HR20. Then press and hold the reset button on the back of the WGA600N for 10 seconds to reset it back to factory settings. Once that is done reconnect it to the HR20 and after a few seconds you will get a pop on the TV screen that will walk you through the setup.


----------



## irish65 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just got WGA600A and after trying for a whole day to get it to connect I am at an impasse. I connect a few times but it keeps rotating between channels. If I set it to channel 11 it will connect sometimes. I had tech support help me but when it connected after we set it to channel 11, I thought it was fixed and hung up. I but it back in my setup and it failed again. Also I am seeing very poor signal strength 18 to 30 %. I am connecting across the room 25 ft no obstructions. My laptop next to the wga600n has an excellent strength. I am thinking it is just a bad box. I tried to connect via the HR21 and it never connected once. I had to use my laptop to set it up.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

irish65 said:


> I just got WGA600A and after trying for a whole day to get it to connect I am at an impasse. I connect a few times but it keeps rotating between channels. If I set it to channel 11 it will connect sometimes. I had tech support help me but when it connected after we set it to channel 11, I thought it was fixed and hung up. I but it back in my setup and it failed again. Also I am seeing very poor signal strength 18 to 30 %. I am connecting across the room 25 ft no obstructions. My laptop next to the wga600n has an excellent strength. I am thinking it is just a bad box. I tried to connect via the HR21 and it never connected once. I had to use my laptop to set it up.


did the set-up screen pop up on the hr21 after you connected it?


----------

